

You Are Not a Gadget: an interview with Jaron Lanier - hack_edu
http://www.jaronlanier.com/poleconGadgetqa.html
Interview regarding his new bok of the same title.<p>http://www.amazon.com/You-Are-Not-Gadget-Manifesto/dp/0307269647
======
nfnaaron
There are some challenging statements here, which are worth reflecting on.

